# Auzentech Announces Limited Edition R4 Bulldozer White Case



## btarunr (Jul 16, 2009)

Auzentech, Inc announced today that a small quantity of white R-4 Bulldozer PC Cases are available to customers in North America. Every bit as striking as the more common black R-4, the white edition gives custom PC builders a rare opportunity to build a system that is distinct from any other at the LAN Party, with no case modifications. 






The specifications of all R-4 Bulldozer PC Cases include the following:

Middle Tower ATX Case
Patented Optical Disk Drive tray-up/down functionality
USB 2.0 FPIO Support
92 mm front fan, 120mm rear fan, 80 mm Side Fan, optional 80 mm bottom fan
A distinctive industrial appearance

R-4 Bulldozer PC Cases are manufactured by leading Korean PC Case manufacturer GM Corporation, and distributed in the United States and Canada by Auzentech, Inc. For more information, please visit the product page of the R4 Bulldozer series.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 16, 2009)

GM... somehow that sounds familiar


----------



## ZoneDymo (Jul 16, 2009)

Familiar indeed, yet so HOT.
Its all industrial and stuff, I LIKE IT.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 16, 2009)

I like the black one more. The "scoop" you see, holds a 5.25" drive (pic).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2009)

that is one weird looking case.


----------



## AnnCore (Jul 16, 2009)

*Yes we can!*

So like Obama financed a financial aide package to car manufacturers (GMC?) in the US of A so they can bring us this?

I can see the financial crisis ending tomorrow....


----------



## MTnumb (Jul 16, 2009)

i think its horrible. and looks cheep. what were they thinking? "i know!lets take a case and wrap it with huge pieces of plastic that do nothing!" "yes yes that sounds great but we should make it weird shaped too..poke-someones-eye-out shaped"


----------



## btarunr (Jul 16, 2009)

AnnCore said:


> So like Obama financed a financial aide package to car manufacturers (GMC?) in the US of A so they can bring us this?
> 
> I can see the financial crisis ending tomorrow....



This "GMC" is not General Motors Company. http://www.gmc.co.kr/english/core/?id=6


----------



## MRCL (Jul 16, 2009)

Weird case indeed, but eyecatcher for sure.



AnnCore said:


> So like Obama financed a financial aide package to car manufacturers (GMC?) in the US of A so they can bring us this?
> 
> I can see the financial crisis ending tomorrow....



Oooh, hello fellow Schwiizer


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 16, 2009)

i like the fct that its different though from the photo's the plastic looks rather cheap and not strong like the design implys... pity its not made out of steel with rivets and hammerrite paint like a real bulldozer


----------



## Darknova (Jul 16, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> i like the fct that its different though from the photo's the plastic looks rather cheap and not strong like the design implys... pity its not made out of steel with rivets and hammerrite paint like a real bulldozer



Yeah, but imagine moving it around when it's fully laden with hardware and a watercooling kit 

I do like how case manufacturers are becoming more "outrageous" and are trying new things, but this just isn't for me...


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 16, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Yeah, but imagine moving it around when it's fully laden with hardware and a watercooling kit
> 
> I do like how case manufacturers are becoming more "outrageous" and are trying new things, but this just isn't for me...



But but but it's HAWT!! And, and... you could probably use it as a door ram?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 16, 2009)

it looks as if plastic parts will come off or crack when its carried to LAN parties.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2009)

I like the looks but they need to replace the under 120mm fans with 120mm fans.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 16, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> But but but it's HAWT!! And, and... you could probably use it as a door ram?



Lol, brilliant!

"The new R4 Case from Auzentech, other uses include:

Door ram
Car crusher
Construction ball"


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 16, 2009)

Well they must have named it bulldozer for a reason, right? 
Doesn't look like one, but who knows maybe it performs like one


----------



## Kitkat (Jul 16, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> Well they must have named it bulldozer for a reason, right?
> Doesn't look like one, but who knows maybe it performs like one



lol  slowww and hot?


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jul 16, 2009)

meh, not to hot on it.  I didn't even know auzentech made cases  They make sound cards but cases, well okie dokie.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 16, 2009)

OK... now.... 

If they can make this thing 15% more ridiculous, I just might be FORCED to buy one.

If they can get one of these Side Panel fans Embedded :







One of these front turbines :









And possibly also find a place to fit a small shopping market escalator, it may actually breach some form of "sensibility barrier" and ppl near it would be FORCED to buy it - Kind of like a freaky black hole...


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 16, 2009)

cheap, plastic, and ugly.  :shadedshu

Its so ugly that its actually a waste of cheap plastic that could be used on more useful things.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 17, 2009)

At first sight, I thought it looked kind of cool (different), but once I read a review, and seen the room inside, I would not even consider one

If anyone is interested, HERE is a review of the case over at cluboc.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't know, if anything I'd pick up a used one and mod it to be all 120mm fans and a few other things. Might be fun to mess around with. Other than that these guys are marketing geniuses with these pictures.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 17, 2009)

I love how this case looks, but since they put the DVD drive on the outside the case ends up being not very long, if they made it normal case length then you could jam in a bunch of WC rads, too bad


----------



## legends84 (Jul 17, 2009)

GMC.. wow.. wonder if this thing could transforms to autobots Ironhide..


----------



## MRCL (Jul 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> http://www.gmc.co.kr/english/images/products/r4_img04.jpg
> http://www.gmc.co.kr/english/images/products/r4_img05.jpg
> http://www.gmc.co.kr/english/images/products/r4_img06.jpg
> 
> I don't know, if anything I'd pick up a used one and mod it to be all 120mm fans and a few other things. Might be fun to mess around with. Other than that these guys are marketing geniuses with these pictures.



That looks like American Beauty for geek environmentalists.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 17, 2009)

I was thinking cheesy wedding portrait settings.


----------



## MrAlex (Jul 17, 2009)

Does anyone else find this wrong:






Big ass side and a tiny fan like that?
Like having a monster truck with the weels of a bicycle!


----------



## slacker126 (Jul 17, 2009)

i just bought one of the black ones for a friend i was building a tower for.  they are rather cheap cases and to get the cd-drive in is tthe mother of ALL installs i swear!  the front cover busts into about 10 pieces and its like an erector set getting it all back together.  oh and the left side door DOESNT come off so have fun putting in all of your screws for the hard drives or routing cables b/c well...its NOT happening at all!   oh and it cost 28,000 WON here in korea ( u.s. army stationed here )  which is about 19 U.S dollars at the current exchange rate so you do the math on the build quality.  just my 2 Cents


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 17, 2009)

so its cheapo, non-practical and ugly!

recycling material imo!:shadedshu


----------



## TheSheriff (Jul 17, 2009)

nice look outside but is the smallest inside I've ever seen. I don't like it. I prefer modding a low quality case rather then throwing my money on this thing


----------



## Easo (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 20, 2009)

wow , great look case


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 20, 2009)

Just watched the 3dgameman review. This case sucks balls honestly. I'm surprised he even gave it a "good" rating.

The size of it sucks, the fans are retarded(front 92mm? WTF, two back 80mm with a 120mm adapter?..). It's pretty on the outside, but deep down, it's a crappy overpriced case.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 20, 2009)

MrAlex said:


> Does anyone else find this wrong:
> http://www.cluboc.net/reviews/cases/GMC/R4_Bulldozer/images/door.jpg
> 
> Big ass side and a tiny fan like that?
> Like having a monster truck with the weels of a bicycle!



LOL Honestly, there are so many other things wrong with this case, that I totally missed the side.  But yeah...  

This makes me feel like the first time I saw the honda element in the "baby puke green" color with "brownish-gray" trim.


----------

